# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Does anyone know this "weapon"?

## Fay Chang

Its name is "Tibetan Vajra Pestle". It was collected by a friend of mine when he traveled in Tibet years ago. He told me that it was Dharma ware for Tibetan Buddhist to worship. But I guess it is a kind of weapon from its shape and form. So has anyone seen this before and is it a kind of weapon or something else? Thank you!

----------


## Javier Ramos

Yes that is a sort of weapon... to kill spirits!

I do not think there is an spiritual subforum but you can try the Asian one.

Cheers.

----------


## Squall L.

I believe that the excessive decorations and blunt edge give away the weapon's purpose which can only be symbolic for ceremonial or spiritual reasons like a dubbing sword for example...

Not an actual weapon to be used in combat

----------


## Hoffmann Ibish

This ish "kongôsho" ,sir. I give suitable gatha .

They wish conquest of the bad demons, it grind alarm with that to phantom and l' Alcohol. With the favorable world one keeps necessary steams upright. One protects Dharma, it becomes l' maintained; Instruction, if Katholikencarreg of the value. With Sangha with the emptiness, Bodhimandala harmonizes [akmazei]. " ;

----------


## Anders Backlund

To me, this looks like a cross between an axe and a vajra. The vajra is a symbol of lightning, or "divine fire" that destroys evil and banishes darkness. Interesting, since many cultures symbolise lightning as axes or hammers.

Either way, it's only a weapon in a symbolic sense.

----------

